# Oven-fried Onion Rings, Weight Watchers



## QSis (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyone ever tried these?  Weight Watcher Oven Fried Onion Rings Recipe

I love the idea of half an onion of onion rings being only 1 point!  And just got my first bag of Vidalias yesterday!

Lee


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 21, 2007)

Gotta try those,yummmmmmmm, thanks  for posting !


----------



## mish (Apr 23, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> Anyone ever tried these? Weight Watcher Oven Fried Onion Rings Recipe
> 
> I love the idea of half an onion of onion rings being only 1 point! And just got my first bag of Vidalias yesterday!
> 
> Lee


 
Mmmmm, Onion Rings. Qsis, I haven't tried that version, but here's one from Cooking Light.

Beer-Battered Onion Rings


----------



## Katie H (Apr 23, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> Anyone ever tried these?  Weight Watcher Oven Fried Onion Rings Recipe
> Lee



We tried these last night.  They were good but a bit bland.  I don't think I used enough salt.  Next time I make them, I'm going to use panko (Japanese) crumbs.  I think they'll be perfect then.


----------



## evenstranger (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds good... I wonder if these would work with leeks as well. Think I'll hit the farmer's market and find out. :-D


----------



## mudbug (Apr 23, 2007)

Hiya, even.  Don't think we've met, so bienvenue.  How would you slice up your leeks to do this?


----------



## QSis (Apr 23, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> We tried these last night. They were good but a bit bland. I don't think I used enough salt. Next time I make them, I'm going to use panko (Japanese) crumbs. I think they'll be perfect then.


 
Oh, definitely salt, Katie!  And I was thinking a couple of dashes of Old Bay, too.

I will make them with panko, too!

Thanks for the report!

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 23, 2007)

I was thinking salt, garlic powder, pepper, (Old Bay????  WONDERFUL idea!), even a bit of parsley in the flour.  I do believe salt is key though Katie.  For sure after they come out nice and hot - that's when I like to salt my stuff.  The large pieces of kosher salt don't completely melt and you get a wonderful. occasional crunch!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 23, 2007)

I was thinking salt, garlic powder, pepper, (Old Bay????  WONDERFUL idea!), even a bit of parsley in the flour.  I do believe salt is key though Katie.  For sure after they come out nice and hot - that's when I like to salt my stuff.  The large pieces of kosher salt don't completely melt and you get a wonderful. occasional crunch! 

Thanks for the recipe QSis - I have a severe weakness for onion rings - I can't wait to try these!


----------



## evenstranger (Apr 23, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Hiya, even.  Don't think we've met, so bienvenue.  How would you slice up your leeks to do this?



Large leek bulbs, cut across into rings, a couple of layers per ring. They would be smaller, and would therefore cook a much shorter time, but should be sweeter and less pungent than their larger cousins I would think.

And gracias for the welcome!


----------

